# '57 Chevy



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Here're photos of my '57 Chevy that I started years ago,but I haven't finished it because I need a real airbrush,not the piece of garbage that I bought from Harbour Freight. I heavily modified it to make it work,but it's still crap! I'll finish this when I get a Paache. 










Please forgive the blurriness of this photo. I painted the handles,and the knobs with a tiny artists brush,and toothpick shaved into a tiny fan shaped brush. The trim inside the doors is chromefoil. 










I painted this with Testors' metalizer nonbuffable aluminum. The gold BelAir emblem I painted with a modified toothpick. I painted the small details with a toothpick most of the time. I still have yet to finish the radio.



















I globbed a little gloss black paint on the driveshaft to resemble grease. 










The brake rotor.










I'm thinking about rerouting the brake line around the rear axle to be underneath it,instead of on top of it.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Since this forum doesn't allow more than 8 photos per post,I'll have to post the rest of these in a second posting. 

This is the front bumper. This has gold foil on the grill. The emblem was painted with a modified toothpick.











I was trying to show the detail with the distributor wires,but the camera I'm using is very cheap,and fickle. Getting perfect photos everytime is next to impossible.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice '57. the interior color scheme is very fifty-ish anyway.
the detail on the 283 is nice, the batwing air cleaner on the dual quads is sweet.
Looks like it will be a nice model when completed.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

looks good so far. you have done alot of nice detail work.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> ...but I haven't finished it because I need a real airbrush,not the piece of garbage that I bought from Harbour Freight. I heavily modified it to make it work,but it's still crap! I'll finish this when I get a Paache.


What, a rattle can's not good enough for ya'? 

Seriously, nice work! I like your attention to detail which, IMO, can make or break a good build-up when it comes to car kits. Speaking of which, under the heading of "constructive criticism" the tires look too new; if I may make a suggestion, lightly sand the treads so it looks like the car has been driven.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's coming along great!! You've done a good job with the chrome details. I see you've even added photoetched discs to the front end!
It it the regular kit or the Pro Shop version? 

Chris.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Great work! Realism looks good. Details you've done with a toothpick are pretty nice. So minute that only us model guys would notice them.

If you haven't got your heart set on a Paasche may I recommend a Badger? Simply because you can get a coupon at Michael's for 50% off starting Sunday. Just pick up your Sunday paper and look for the ad. You'd be getting a great deal on a a nice airbrush at 50% off. Just a suggestion.
Chris


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> What, a rattle can's not good enough for ya'?
> 
> Seriously, nice work! I like your attention to detail which, IMO, can make or break a good build-up when it comes to car kits. Speaking of which, under the heading of "constructive criticism" the tires look too new; if I may make a suggestion, lightly sand the treads so it looks like the car has been driven.


This is intended to look like it's factory new off the showroom floor. These are actual rubber. Sanding these is like sanding skin - it takes forever,and it's very difficult to remove sanding scratches if you don't use the right grit.

I need to clean the dirt off these tires. There's a little styrene powder on them. I put this on an upside down tray that had a little sanding residue on it. This was from me standing beside the stove with the styrene tubing I was sanding into the trashcan,but some of the powder created by this got on to the tray I photographed this on. These wheel assemblies are very delicate. This is only a 1/25 scale version. Meaning it's not very big,so any detail I add will have to stick out like a sore thumb. Unfortunately,tire wear won't be one of them.



Auroranut said:


> It's coming along great!! You've done a good job with the chrome details. I see you've even added photoetched discs to the front end!
> It it the regular kit or the Pro Shop version?
> 
> Chris.


 This is just a regular kit. I bought the discs for this from a local hobby shop that went out of business last year This was a detail kit from DetailMaster brand photoetching kits. You can't see in the photos,but this has disc brakes all the way around. I still have a couple left over in the package. These last two are slightly different than the other four. Why is still a mystery.

I did all you see years ago. This must have been in 2000,or 2001 when I painted,and built all this. I just haven't found anyone that carries a good airbrush for a decent price until this year. I just can't afford one right now. We're getting snow like there's no tomorrow as I write this,so I won't be able to paint this right now anyway. I still have the paint that I mixed for this in a jar,but I need an airbrush that can do a better job without using so much air. The one I have is alright for broad surfaces,but I have some small parts that I need to paint the turqoise colour that the interior is.


----------



## 571502dr (Jan 6, 2010)

*nice*

I just want say, nice work. I am a major fan of the 57 Chevy, hence my nickname.... I cant wait to see the finished car.


----------



## Ragtop (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't mean to hijack your post but I'm wondering if it's a hardtop or a convertible. I'm on a quest to build models of the more interesting cars I've had over the last 50 years and I can't find a '57 Chevy ragtop. I do have a hardtop that I started to build a few years ago, and I'm thinking about cutting the roof off of it. Any suggestions? Very nice detailing on your car BTW.


----------

